# 10' Jon Boat Bassin'



## BlakeRauch (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm prepared to be made fun of for doing it, but here's my 10' Alumacraft Jon boat to bass boat conversion. 


I will be posting on this thread as I make the upgrades. 10' Jons don't usually get makeovers because they are less roomy and "tipsy". However, this boat is FREE which gives me the excuse to dump more money into it, right? It will be a fairly standard conversion with the exception of me wanting to avoid putting any holes in the boat(bench seats included) and having every mod removable. 
The modifications I am planning on are as follows:
*Outriggers*
This is my attempt to solve the "tipsy" problem. 
*A Casting Deck*
I'm planning on the deck stretching from the bow seat to the middle bench seat. (approximately 5')
*A 6hp Motor*
You know, to keep up with those Rangers on tournament days. Lol
*A Foot Pedal Trolling Motor*
This will be on the casting deck.
*An Ice Chest Live Well*
This is mostly for weight distribution towards the stern to account for my 6'0" 180lb self standing near the bow. 
*A Paint Job*
Mostly for the ladies. 

Throughout the process I would love to hear feedback and any ideas you have to improve the boat or about any flaws you see in my design. 

Thanks, Blake


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 3, 2014)

Have fun I'll be watching.


----------



## DrNip (Mar 3, 2014)

Haha I'm down!


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 3, 2014)

I've already worked on the outriggers a little.


It's a pretty basic design. I welded 1/4 inch plate steel to the C-clamps. From there, I guestimated the angle I needed to weld the angle iron to meet the water. On the ends of the slotted angle iron I used hose clamps to fasten the 5' piece of 4" diameter PVC to the angle iron. 
This design was flawed because the angle needed to be steeper. No biggie, I'm just waiting on the weather to warm back up so I can get out and work on it. Also, I'm going to pretty much flip the angle iron and PVC over so that the PVC is on the bottom. I was able to take the boat out with this design. It GREATLY reduced the wobbling. It makes the boat around 8' wide which is what most actual bass boats are. It is out of the way of the future casting deck because it stretches from the stern to the middle seat and the casting deck will be from the bow to the middle seat so I won't have to deal with it when reeling in. When standing on the bow seat, the rear of the boat lifted more than I was comfortable with. Hopefully, the motor and gas tank will help with this problem. If not, I will be adding an ice chest live well. 

I will be starting on the casting deck next, I need opinions or links to threads about the best way to measure the dimensions of the deck when trying to follow the curvature of the boat. 
I'm using 5/8 plywood. 
I bought indoor/outdoor carpet to cover it with.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 4, 2014)

Lay a oversized piece of cardboard over the boat and trace the shape of the bow on the underside of the cardboard. Cut this out then cut the cardboard in half lengthwise. The 2 halves will over lap when laying in the boat, tape the 2 halves together and you will have a pretty close template.


----------



## Clint KY (Mar 4, 2014)

The outrigger floats do not need to touch the water while the boat is sitting still or under way. They only need to provide flotation when the boat is "tipped". This keeps the drag down while moving. Rig them to be about 1" or 2" above the water when the boat is loaded as it would be when you are fishing. Kayak fisherman use them to stabilize their boats so they can stand to cast. And in a kayak since you are the propulsion, you want to make it as easy to paddle as possible.


----------



## waterman (Mar 4, 2014)

If you increase the pipe size to 6" you will have 61# of flotation per side. Compared to 27# with 4".


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 4, 2014)

Why would I laugh?

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9885


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 4, 2014)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Lay a oversized piece of cardboard over the boat and trace the shape of the bow on the underside of the cardboard. Cut this out then cut the cardboard in half lengthwise. The 2 halves will over lap when laying in the boat, tape the 2 halves together and you will have a pretty close template.



Great tip! Thanks *lckstckn2smknbrls*


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343682#p343682 said:


> waterman » 04 Mar 2014, 15:49[/url]"]If you increase the pipe size to 6" you will have 61# of flotation per side. Compared to 27# with 4".



I might switch over later on, but that was the largest our Home Depot carries. Is there anything I can do to add floatation? I've considered putting swimming noodles inside before sealing them up for good.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343665#p343665 said:


> Clint KY » 04 Mar 2014, 11:55[/url]"]The outrigger floats do not need to touch the water while the boat is sitting still or under way. They only need to provide flotation when the boat is "tipped". This keeps the drag down while moving. Rig them to be about 1" or 2" above the water when the boat is loaded as it would be when you are fishing. Kayak fisherman use them to stabilize their boats so they can stand to cast. And in a kayak since you are the propulsion, you want to make it as easy to paddle as possible.



Thanks for the advice! They are adjustable so I can compensate for the weight I'm adding to the boat with all the upgrades. I have been a little worried about drag, but I since they are adjustable I can wait and test out different lengths.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 4, 2014)

Foam inside the floats won't add to their buoyancy unless they fill with water.


----------



## waterman (Mar 4, 2014)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Foam inside the floats won't add to their buoyancy unless they fill with water.



Dat's right. It's all about displacement.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 4, 2014)

Kinda figured. I might do it anyway incase they fill with water... Or the boat sinks. I've been reading too many horror stories about water coming over the stern on these little Jon boats 8-[


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm also looking for the best product to use on the bottom of my boat to protect it from rocks, stumps, and dragging it here and there. What do you recommend, and how is it applied?


----------



## Rat (Mar 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343696#p343696 said:


> huntinfool » Yesterday, 16:24[/url]"]Why would I laugh?
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9885



The 10 foot barge! Still on of my favorite builds! 

I think the general consensus on bottom treatment is Steelflex; here is a thread with LOTS of information! 
Everyting Steelflex


----------



## BR1 (Mar 6, 2014)

You mentioned dragging your boat here and there. I'm thinking you could use a canoe or kayak trailer that the back of your boat could sit on and hold it in place with ratchet straps. You could take it off when you got where you were going. You could make a set to help on the cost instead of buying a set. I've also seen outriggers for kayaks and canoes. Might look on you tube and find a set.


----------



## rocket rich (Mar 7, 2014)

can you just put out rigger close to the side of the boat instead of way out on both sides. why not just one on each side 4 inch diameter straight down from the top of the boat. Some o f what I read makes the boat really heavy too heavy for this 74 year old ... If it floats its good


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344090#p344090 said:


> rocket rich » 07 Mar 2014, 15:30[/url]"]can you just put out rigger close to the side of the boat instead of way out on both sides. why not just one on each side 4 inch diameter straight down from the top of the boat. Some o f what I read makes the boat really heavy too heavy for this 74 year old ... If it floats its good



That would depend on what you want to accomplish with the outriggers. I made these to make the boat more stable. Most people use outriggers to keep from tipping their boat over. The difference being mine stay in contact with the water the entire time. If you are trying to stay right side up then I bet your idea would work fine!


----------



## rocket rich (Mar 8, 2014)

I seen a guy that increased the height of the sides of a 10 foot jon boat just by putting a 2x2 against the inside of the rub rail and add semi heavy strip of alum which he had cut at a tin shop then caulked the outside of the new top. He claim it really done the trick?? it's worth a try if that's a problem, really not much cost involved. Anyone ever do it????


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 9, 2014)

Got the casting deck cut today. It was a bad word, but it fits! Also, I need tips on how to go about carpeting the deck. I have the adhesive, carpet, and probably and stapler. I just want to know if there is a certain method that makes it go smoother. 


Also today, I finished the outriggers! They are fully adjustable and solid! 


Still waiting to hear back from my motor guy.
I have an old hand controlled trolling motor that will work up front for now.
I think I'm just gonna go with Olive Drab for the paint job and maybe try this steel flex stuff on the bottom. 

Thanks for all your feedback!


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 10, 2014)

Just remember if the deck just fits, you will need to trim just a bit to make it fit with the carpet between the deck and hull. 
Steelflex will greatly increase the water tightness of the boat. It will add some weight, buy not too much. Depending on which one you get will depend on how you install, but either one can be applied upside down. If your getting the newer stuff with Teflon, it must be applied with the boat upside down. Trust me!


----------



## arob8924 (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow! I have thought of doing the same thing with the outriggers with my 12 ft alumaweld. Its pretty shallow sided and some outties would probably do a lot of good. I have about a 6 ft length of 8" PVC that is collecting dust. Im wondering if i could make a one sided outrigger that would do much good. We fish 3 guys in the boat at once so having riggers on both sides probably wont work. What do you think?


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=33516


----------



## rocket rich (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm going to use the blue foam that they have under docks, you can't use it in Mo so there is a lot of it around. It comes 12 inches by 48 inches so I;m going to cut it down to 12 x 24 and go straight down from the top rail to the water adding about 3-4 foot more width???


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344525#p344525 said:


> arob8924 » 10 Mar 2014, 23:18[/url]"]Wow! I have thought of doing the same thing with the outriggers with my 12 ft alumaweld. Its pretty shallow sided and some outties would probably do a lot of good. I have about a 6 ft length of 8" PVC that is collecting dust. Im wondering if i could make a one sided outrigger that would do much good. We fish 3 guys in the boat at once so having riggers on both sides probably wont work. What do you think?
> 
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=33516



I haven't had any experience with an outrigger on only one side so I won't blow smoke up your crack. :LOL2: Personally, If I had that 6' piece of PVC I would cut it in half and have two 3' outriggers on either side towards the center of the boat. But also you said 3 people in the boat. Maybe you could make four 1.5' outriggers and put them out of the anglers way. Just spitballing!


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344542#p344542 said:


> rocket rich » 11 Mar 2014, 07:00[/url]"]I'm going to use the blue foam that they have under docks, you can't use it in Mo so there is a lot of it around. It comes 12 inches by 48 inches so I;m going to cut it down to 12 x 24 and go straight down from the top rail to the water adding about 3-4 foot more width???



Sounds like a plan! I would love to see some pictures once you finish her up.


----------



## arob8924 (Mar 11, 2014)

Heck i might as well make a spidey boat with 8 legs with tennis balls attached to each one! would sit right on top of the water like those water bugs!! :LOL2: But seriously, I think i may do the two shorties, but towards the transom, which is the skinniest portion of my boat. Ill let you know if i do, but I have a few other projects that are first in line on the boat!


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344572#p344572 said:


> arob8924 » 11 Mar 2014, 11:08[/url]"]Heck i might as well make a spidey boat with 8 legs with tennis balls attached to each one! would sit right on top of the water like those water bugs!! :LOL2: But seriously, I think i may do the two shorties, but towards the transom, which is the skinniest portion of my boat. Ill let you know if i do, but I have a few other projects that are first in line on the boat!



Sounds good, man! I want to see some pictures when you get around to it.


----------



## arob8924 (Mar 11, 2014)

Blake, if you write on my thread below ill have you saved in case this post is way down the list when I get around to it! Thanks!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=33516


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 21, 2014)

No physical updates this week yet! However, I was able to acquire a title and tag for my boat. After reading around about boats bought with no title I was a little nervous. I was surprised at how easy it really was. I had my local tag agency run the serial number and it came back clean. Then, I wrote a short story about how the boat had been on my property for "many years" and used for farm ponds and that I was ready to take it out on lakes. The tag agency notarized it and sent it in and boom $8.75 later I had a title and numbers. 

I've been on the look out for a foot pedal trolling motor, but I have a few questions. Is there such a thing as getting one with too much thrust? Do most people get the shortest shaft possible since Jon's are usually closer to the water?


----------



## DrNip (Mar 21, 2014)

Are you not worried about the C clamps or is that just temporary until you know it will work and then you'll construct more solid? Seems like they will constantly loosen and/or move.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 21, 2014)

That definitely could be a factor, they seem to be pretty solid but it will be a trial and error. I'm pretty good at Afro-engineering things to stay where they are if need be! Haha 
Do you have a suggestion for a better mount?


----------



## DrNip (Mar 21, 2014)

I would 1st get it out on the water to see if it works or what you want. Once you decide then I would look into welding 4 brackets onto the boat that you can bolt each leg to.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 21, 2014)

I wish I had the equipment to weld aluminum! You know of anyone around OKC that can?


----------



## DrNip (Mar 21, 2014)

Ha didn't even notice you were from Oklahoma. I got a guy that has a custom bike shop/aluminum boat repair shop to weld mine. Let me know if and when and I'll give you his number. He's just off I-40 and Choctaw.


----------



## Mnolting (Mar 24, 2014)

Glad to see you got the title worked out, I was worried about mine initially, but like you said it was really easy! Where do you plan on using it for its maiden run?


----------



## rocket rich (Mar 24, 2014)

I added outrigger's to my 10' footer, simple pvc and blue dock foam, cut foam into two foot pieces and fasten it to a pvc tee with alum straps and very close to the boat sides. very stable now wish I could show pictures but don't know how


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 24, 2014)

The deck is coming along just fine. I got the hatch cut out and trimmed about 3/8 inch off to allow for the carpet. I still need to put in the 2x4's on the bottom and attach the hinges. I'm getting antsy to get her in the water.
This is the first thing I've ever carpeted so it was interesting learning the process.






I know the bottoms not too pretty... haha



*Mnolting* 
Her maiden voyage will hopefully be on Lake Konawa. It hasn't gotten real warm in OK yet. Konawa is a smaller local power plant lake so the discharge side already getting good! They even have a few hybrids in there  

*rocket rich* 
I would love to see some pictures! There is a how to guide for pictures in the "Watering Hole" forum for you technologically challenged old folk :wink:


----------



## rocket rich (Mar 26, 2014)

ole folks.. WHOOO just starting over for the next 75 [-X


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 29, 2014)

I was able to get the deck supported and put the rim around the hatch today. This thing is solid.
I'm getting really close to the finish line and I'm ready to get this thing in the water!  
Sorry about the dark black and white photo, I had to edit it to make it small enough pixel-wise for this website.


----------



## XtremeAngler17 (Mar 29, 2014)

Great job so far! Im so glad i ran into this post. Im working on my build and i was planning on doing outriggers too! Im going to try to make mine be able to swing up for fitting into tight spaces. Yours looks great though! Keep it up =D>


----------



## BlakeRauch (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks, *XtremeAngler17*! That would be convenient. Do you have a thread going for your build?


----------



## XtremeAngler17 (Apr 2, 2014)

Not yet Blake, I will soon! I just picked up my trailer last night and am gonna start with a fresh paint job,, I will let you know when i start mine. How did you tag my name in the comment and is there a notification center on this forum.. (im new lol, thanks in advance)


----------



## StevePruven (Apr 4, 2014)

This is awesome! I will be posting the original pics on my project this weekend, also a 10ft. I have stabilizers i purchased for my canoe that fit on the front of the boat, they will need some modifications but nothing major. They also clamp on. I look forward to watch your project move forward as well as share my own.

Did you build a support frame for your deck? If so can you post photos of it please.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Apr 4, 2014)

*XtremeAngler17*
There is no way to tag a name that I'm aware of. I just do it to keep confusion to a minimum. Haha. That's a good idea though! Maybe an admin will see this and make something happen [-o< Let me know when you start your forum!

*StevePruven*
Thank you, Steve! I'm excited to see your build! Don't let the negative feedback about 10 footers get you down, it'll be as good as you make it. 
Because the deck rests on the bow seat and the middle seat, I didn't build a frame per se. However, there is a support near the center of the deck around the middle of the hatch. The deck just sits in the gap between seats. The best part is that it's removable incase I wanna put the seats in and go catfishing.  



_Most of the support comes from the seats_


_I used treated 2x4's_


----------



## SCARNG2011 (Apr 4, 2014)

Dude, it's looking fantastic so far! I love seeing the confidence in the "Smaller" jon boat builds. i'm got a 1432 that i'm working on now (link in signature) but really havn't made any progress other than adding the extras... keep the pictures coming man, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## XtremeAngler17 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey Blake! Just started my forum! How do you spread the word on your post to get it out there, and get some viewers/replies?


----------



## StevePruven (Apr 6, 2014)

*StevePruven*
Thank you, Steve! I'm excited to see your build! Don't let the negative feedback about 10 footers get you down, it'll be as good as you make it. 
Because the deck rests on the bow seat and the middle seat, I didn't build a frame per se. However, there is a support near the center of the deck around the middle of the hatch. The deck just sits in the gap between seats. The best part is that it's removable incase I wanna put the seats in and go catfishing.  


_Most of the support comes from the seats_

_I used treated 2x4's_[/quote]

Blake this is very helpful stuff. i also have plans to leave the benches and current seats(for now) and also have plans do the occasional cat and stripper so the deck will be removed for this application also. How concerned are you with weight capacity? you just gonna be solo on this? Im thrilled with a 10 footer just works for my situation in life ATM, however i need tp take a companion on mos outings. worse case i build it learn a few things sell it and build another . the stabilizers im transferring from my canoe allowed 2 people to stand and fish no problem so i think we will be good stability wise just dont wanna sink the thing. im think im gonna need 400lb people and gear which is 100 over. am i doomed?

here are photos ill start a thread later today.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Apr 6, 2014)

*SCARNG2011*
Thanks for the positive feedback, man! I'll be following your build.

*XtremeAngler17*
Your boat looks great! My advice would to be open to advice/criticism. Act like you don't know much even if you know a little. Keep your build towards the top of the list with new improvements and ideas. And just keep it interesting! I'll be watching :shock: 

*StevePruven*
Dude, I've been trying to get a stripper in my boat for years! I think her plus her pole would put me way over the weight limit though. lol
But really, I think you will be fine. Boats vary on how they handle weight. My Alumacraft has foam under the seats (like most do) and with just me in it the water line is like 4 inches up the side. With me and my buddy and a trolling motor/battery you can tell it could handle more weight. However, with me(180lbs), my buddy(180lbs), and my other buddy(250lbs) it's a little scary. If anything, I would say having a buddy in the back will be better. Jon's tend to want to do a nose dive with just one guy standing near the bow. If you do want to go solo I would suggest an ice chest or live well towards the rear. I don't think you are doomed at all, but don't hold me liable if you are :wink:


----------



## StevePruven (Apr 6, 2014)

BlakeRauch said:


> *SCARNG2011*
> T
> 
> *StevePruven*
> Dude, I've been trying to get a stripper in my boat for years! I think her plus her pole would put me way over the weight limit though. lol


 :LOL2: :LOL2: 



BlakeRauch said:


> *SCARNG2011*
> But really, I think you will be fine. Boats vary on how they handle weight. My Alumacraft has foam under the seats (like most do) and with just me in it the water line is like 4 inches up the side. With me and my buddy and a trolling motor/battery you can tell it could handle more weight. However, with me(180lbs), my buddy(180lbs), and my other buddy(250lbs) it's a little scary. If anything, I would say having a buddy in the back will be better. Jon's tend to want to do a nose dive with just one guy standing near the bow. If you do want to go solo I would suggest an ice chest or live well towards the rear. I don't think you are doomed at all, but don't hold me liable if you are :wink:



What capacity is the Alumacraft rated for? You named your boat yet? Speaking of foam under seats i have seen people cut hatches in the seats remove some of the foam so they can store things in the seat. Whats your opinion of that? you think removing a battery sized chunk of the foam will interfere with the buoyancy at all? Earlier I read that the foam only helps when wet? Id like to mount the battery under the seat that is mid ship since i will be bow mounting the trolling motor. I promise ill make my own post today so i stop hijacking yours with questions. How long till your ready to get in the water?


----------



## BlakeRauch (Apr 6, 2014)

Mine is 365 lbs. I named her the S.S. Bassquatch! I think you will be fine cutting some foam out. I believe it's mostly there incase you try to sink it. That sounds like a good idea! I'm still looking for a trolling motor and waiting for my motor to get out of the shop. I'm getting anxious!


----------



## BlakeRauch (Apr 13, 2014)

I found an 87-89 9.9 2 stroke Tohatsu for $550.
He says it's pull start and electric. He says forward and reverse work great. However, it's missing it's cowling. Can you all tell me if this is a good deal? Will not having a cowling be a factor? 

If I do buy it, is there a way to cover it without paying out the butt for an exact replacement cowl?

I promise I won't go full throttle :---) haha

Thanks guys


----------



## StevePruven (Apr 18, 2014)

Get this thing in the water yet?


----------



## BlakeRauch (Apr 19, 2014)

*StevePruven*

No! I'm about to go crazy. My mechanic has had my motor since Janurary 31st and will not answer my texts. He will probably get a call tomorrow. :| 
I even started looking around for a new motor.


----------



## StevePruven (Apr 20, 2014)

Id be knocking on his door tomorrow.


----------



## pitts101 (Apr 22, 2014)

looks great! keep up the good work


----------



## BlakeRauch (Apr 28, 2014)

Got the S.S. Bassquatch a 2003 5hp Merc. Maiden voyage scheduled for Friday!! Prepare for pictures. I will take a lot. Shout out to everyone who helped me so far!


----------



## BlakeRauch (May 12, 2014)

Sorry the pictures are late. Our internet decided to stop working this week. Maiden voyage was a success! The only problem I had were the outriggers sitting too low in the water and creating a lot of drag. I have since fixed this problem. In my excitement about fishing I forgot to take pictures of the boat itself, so I will be doing so on our second voyage this Thursday.

My Quartermaster, Walter


First fish of the day


My 2 lb Bass


And Walt with the biggest of the day at 3.1 lbs


----------

